# I call BS



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just talked with a friend of mine and he claims he shot a mallard with "8" Curls?????? convienently noticed the "curls" after cleaning it so no proof with a mount. i personally have NEVER heard of an 8 curl. let me know how much BS i should call on this one.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I shot one like that when I was a freshman in high school, to dumb to mount it and went in the crockpot, I shot it late November in a honk spread by Devils Lake, I still havent stoped kicking myself.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure theres some out there with 8 curls. I've heard about guys shooting ducks like that.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never understood the fascination with curls on greenheads. I shot one that had 6 one time and it was the smallest rat of a mallard I've ever shot.

A trophy mallard is one that is bigger then a lesser. I could care less if only has a couple curls.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just a question you guys? You gonna eat the duck or make love to it? The best trophy mallard goes well on the grill with bacon!!!!Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> You gonna eat the duck or make love to it? .


haha :beer: BTW I choose "B"

I think some get confused on the curls as you can have several that make one big curl so what do you guys officially count the main curls or all the feathers that make that one curl?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna eat the duck or make love to it? .
> ...


Exactly, some may not know what to consider a "curl". I highly doubt therre are any "true" 8 curl mallards out there


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I highly doubt therre are any "true" 8 curl mallards out there


I am going to have to look threw some boxes for a pic, There is alot crazier stuff out there thats for sure.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

I don't mount birds, that's sick....and I am pretty sure illegal. Accept maybe in Wisconsin.

:eyeroll:

:wink:

.


----------



## wigoosehammer (Sep 8, 2008)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> 
> I don't mount birds, that's sick....and I am pretty sure illegal. Accept maybe in Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


NO, It is illegal here too. I think you ment to say Minnesota, or Illinois.  :wink:

Phil


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd say more likely in Illinois. They do some crazy stuff down there!!  :lol:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

Come on get it right, it is only legal to mount bears in WI.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I just thought of super troopers! That was the best hollween costume ever!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> I am going to have to look threw some boxes for a pic, There is alot crazier stuff out there thats for sure.


Did you find it yet? The picture of your mallard with 8 curls?


----------

